# API error definition



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

I am getting this error when pulling up tesla streaming api using teslamate. While there is no indication of anything wrong in car, this error somehow shows a blown fuse  that Model 3 does not have as far as I know. Any idea what this may mean?

2020-06-23T02:24:58.187869576Z 02:24:58.187 [info] [alarm_handler: {:set, {TeslaMate.Vehicles.Vehicle_1_api_error, :fuse_blown}}]


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My guess is that "fuse_blown", combined with the "alarm_handler", means that TeslaMate timed out when trying to contact the car.

So the "fuse" is just an analogy used by the software. It has nothing to do with the vehicle itself.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

Makes perfect sense when you put this in that context. Thanks for calming my nerves @garsh 🙏🏻


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

Teslamate uses a concept of software "fuses" to handle some error states. 
Its an Erlang library (https://github.com/jlouis/fuse) that the developer has chosen to use in teslamate.

Its not your car's fuse 

chris.


----------

